# Need Chicago Subs



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

I am looking for subs in the western burbs of Chicago. Have many accounts and can still put you to work. If you are looking for hours because those other guys shorted you hours during the last storm, please let me know. *Last storm our guys worked 30+ hours.* Contact me if interested. [email protected].


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Still need help?


----------

